# Fusso Dark or collinite 476



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Afternoon all, 

I've been using Fusso dark on my car and I've had amazing results. Has anyone tried the collinite and what results have they had? 

Would anyone reconnect one over the other and why.

Thanks


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

I like collinite purely because it lasts for a long long time. Not necessarily the easiest wax to work with but for protection it's hard to beat for the price it is. Just make sure it's applied in nice thin coats to make it easy to buff.


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, I think I may have to purchase it, as you said it seems like good value for money.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Get 915 instead, looks better.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think everyone should own a Collinite, they are referred to so much it is a benchmark product. A few years ago a very scientific wax test based on looks found that 915 came 2nd behind Best of Show. 
They bead strongly but they aren't so good at self cleaning like the new range of sealants are. Time last ages too.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Never used Colli but i'm in love with Fusso Coat at the minute.. Did my wheels with it yesterday, not sure how long it'll hold up though.


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

I applied Fusso about 4 months ago and I was really impressed by the results, the sheeting and beading was close to none and it's still protecting, still beads like day one, but I've heard good stuff about collinite so I thought I'd do some research before I buy.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Both worthy to have in your detailing arsenal.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was going to get 915 but ended getting fusso dark coat. Bloody hell, never seen snowfoam run off my car so quick. My car has stayed cleaner with fusso than when I applied Collinite 845. But still both worth keeping in any detailing arsenal.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Used both and I think fusso Dark has it for me.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

jd1982 said:


> I was going to get 915 but ended getting fusso dark coat. Bloody hell, never seen snowfoam run off my car so quick. My car has stayed cleaner with fusso than when I applied Collinite 845. But still both worth keeping in any detailing arsenal.


I also think that the Fusso would keep the car cleaner for longer. Collinite's to my mind are old school hybrids, Fusso is presented like a wax but is a sealant through and through.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> I also think that the Fusso would keep the car cleaner for longer. Collinite's to my mind are old school hybrids, Fusso is presented like a wax but is a sealant through and through.


My car is on its 3rd wash and still going like its just been applied. Think this tin is going to last me till retirement. Im 32 by the way lol.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have 915 and think its a good durable product


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I have 915 too and its a great product, very durable and I like it and use it. It has stood the test of time. BUT, it does attract dust and dirt in a way which Fusso doesn't. Will Fusso stand the test of time in the same way? With the massive amount of good products out there its harder to establish a dominant position like Collinite has done over many years.


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies, so I think il get collinite just to have, would you guys buy the 915 or 845

Thanks


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

2 slightly different products.

For ease of use probably 845. For durability 915.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

D11PS said:


> Thank you all for your replies, so I think il get collinite just to have, would you guys buy the 915 or 845
> 
> Thanks


I have used 845, 476 and 915 and I sold them all after I tried Finis wax from Bilt Hamber, but if you have your sight aimed at Collinite I would choose 915.
But Finis wax is a much better wax in terms of...everything.


----------



## D11PS (Apr 23, 2014)

Porta said:


> I have used 845, 476 and 915 and I sold them all after I tried Finis wax from Bilt Hamber, but if you have your sight aimed at Collinite I would choose 915.
> 
> But Finis wax is a much better wax in terms of...everything.


Ahh now that's just opened a whole new can of worms.. So I'm going to tell you my dilemma, the car gets parked outside not too at from a tree so before I joined DW I purchased swissvax Shield and I loved it bar the extortionate price tag, so I joined and got my self a few waxes and low and behold I purchased Fusso but I thought I'd give a well known brand a shot. For me due to where the vehicle is kept it's about protection and durability.

So if Finis wax is better than the collinite 915 il give that a go but I think I'll end up purchasing both not that I really need anymore but I'm sure you can never have enough wax


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fusso, fusso, fusso, fusso, fusso!

lol

Iv had them all, and I preferred 845 liquid wax the best. 3 months on our lasses car and going strong. But because its silver, it 'looks' cleaner. Maybe the easiest wax iv used so far.
But fusso is still going strong. My car has stayed cleaner and everytime I blast the pressure washer at my car, water runs off my car and it instantly drys. Collinite is just as strong for durability BUT my car gets dust and dirt the next day.
Think il give it ago on my wheels next.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Colly 476 is an essential part of my detailing routine because my car is my daily driver and I find nothing lasts as long or is as thick in protection than this.

476 doesnt work on and off as easy as the 845 (which is essentially the same product in a liquid) which i really loved, but I returned to the 476 anyway due to the sheer longevity of it. The paint even feels different with Collinite on it. Also I find that after a week or so, you can re-coat the Colly with R222 and the shine is outstanding and you dont even begin to dig into the protective Collinite sealant coat(s)..........


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

^^^ 845 is the liquid. 915 is still a paste, similar to the 476 but slightly easier to apply.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bazmcc said:


> ^^^ 845 is the liquid. 915 is still a paste, similar to the 476 but slightly easier to apply.


My bad you are right.... it was the 845 bottle I used... as I say was much easier on and off but I returned to the tinned variant for longevity


----------

